# Would you date a Hebephile?



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

This person is attracted to adults as well, it's not the same as pedophile... it's between ages 10-14


----------



## firewatch93 (May 7, 2017)

No, that still creepy. Why is the girl I like crushing on 13 year old boys? It's still creepy.


----------



## Laurelles (Jun 28, 2017)

For all intents and purposes, it's paedophilia to me. It's sexual attraction towards what people would, conventionally, consider children. That's a strong no.

One of the few girls who was ever interested in me turned out to be a "hebephile" in the end. That's a hell of a bullet dodged


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

I'd rather smash the living **** out of them if thats ok


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

SFC01 said:


> I'd rather smash the living **** out of them if thats ok


you hit girls?


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Laurelles said:


> For all intents and purposes, it's paedophilia to me. It's sexual attraction towards what people would, conventionally, consider children. That's a strong no.
> 
> One of the few girls who was ever interested in me turned out to be a "hebephile" in the end. That's a hell of a bullet dodged


how did you find out about it and what was your and her reaction after it?


----------



## Laurelles (Jun 28, 2017)

MobiusX said:


> how did you find out about it and what was your and her reaction after it?


She told me that there were people around 13 or so that she was interested in sexually. My reaction, cowardly, was to do nothing. We don't talk anymore though


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Laurelles said:


> She told me that there were people around 13 or so that she was interested in sexually. My reaction, cowardly, was to do nothing. We don't talk anymore though


You should have loved her instead. I wouldnt mind being 13 and a woman being into me in a sexual way, I actually would be grateful and blessed.


----------



## Laurelles (Jun 28, 2017)

MobiusX said:


> You should have loved her instead. I wouldnt mind being 13 and a woman being into me in a sexual way, I actually would be grateful and blessed.












regardless, I wasn't 13. This was 6 months ago. She's just into 13 year olds


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

who's doing what to the who now?


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Laurelles said:


> regardless, I wasn't 13. This was 6 months ago. She's just into 13 year olds


So why was she with you then?


----------



## Laurelles (Jun 28, 2017)

MobiusX said:


> So why was she with you then?


We weren't together or anything, we were just friends who sometimes made out when we were drunk. She might not have even been into me at all

She was attracted to children and adults

You're oddly intrigued by this


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Laurelles said:


> We weren't together or anything, we were just friends who sometimes made out when we were drunk. She might not have even been into me at all
> 
> She was attracted to children and adults
> 
> You're oddly intrigued by this


I never met a female like that yet again I dont even talk to females.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

MobiusX said:


> This person is attracted to adults as well, it's not the same as pedophile... it's between ages 10-14


Your obsession with this topic is ridiculous.


----------



## Laurelles (Jun 28, 2017)

MobiusX said:


> I never met a female like that yet again I dont even talk to females.


There are feeeeemales of all shapes and sizes, colours and personalities out there. There are even some nonces


----------



## Laurelles (Jun 28, 2017)

doe deer said:


> the official MobiusX playlist:


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Laurelles said:


>


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

Would you date a herpaphile?


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Please stop making polls/threads like this one. They are making people uncomfortable, they are inappropriate and they are spam:

*Spamming*
Spamming will not be tolerated, which includes: blatant, excessive or inappropriate promotion or advertising of any person or persons (including user popularity-based threads), product, service, website or board; pyramid schemes or referral games; posting multiple threads; use of multiple accounts; posting threads in the incorrect forum; looks-rating threads; excessive capital letter use; excessive punctuation use (ie !!!!!); excessively long signatures; and/or any post deemed spam due to irrelevance or nuisance in nature. Links from recently registered accounts will met with more scrutiny. Don't register on our forum to immediately promote your personal or commercial site.


----------

